# 6 string drop tuned extended chords



## Yo_Wattup (Dec 4, 2013)

I was jamming on my 6 string Jackson yesterday, tuned to good ol' Dropped D, when I just thought.... "MAN these simple bar chords are boring." So I thought I'd jazz (zazz?) things up a bit. The following chords' lowest 3 notes are the 'simple' power chords, and the upper 3 strings, in relation to the lower 3, have jazzy, extended notes to them. This style of voicing works very well for distorted guitar, because you have the lowest notes producing a very clear foundation or 'root note' sound. What I mean by this is that it is very easy for the listener to subconsciously determine the root note of the chord, because you have the root, fifth and octave altogether there at the bottom, just like traditional un-inverted chord voicings. This also allows the bassist to noodle around a bit instead of sit there riding the root note for the listener, because the root note is already established very strongly in these guitar chords. 

These chords are all in the A minor scale, but are completely transposable (no open strings)

Am9no3
E----7 ........ 9th
B----8 ........ m7th
G----9 ........ 5th
D----7 ........ octave
A----7 ........ 5th
D----7 ........ root

F6
E----5 ........ maj3rd
B----3 ........ maj6th
G----5 ........ 5th
D----3 ........ octave
A----3 ........ 5th
D----3 ........ root

Cmaj7
E----12 ........ maj3rd
B----12 ........ maj7th
G----12 ........ 5th
D----10 ........ octave
A----10 ........ 5th
D----10 ........ root

Dm7sus4 Although there is no note in this chord making it specifically a minor rather than a dominant, if we were to add a 3rd in, it would be a minor 3rd, because of the key we are in. If you are using this chord in say, E minor, you would label it D7sus4. 
E---- 15 ........ 4th or 11th
B----13 ........ m7th
G----14 ........ 5th
D----12 ........ octave
A----12 ........ 5th
D----12 ........ root

G7
E----7 ........ maj3rd
B----6 ........ m7th
G----7 ........ 5th
D----5 ........ octave
A----5 ........ 5th
D----5 ........ root

And a variation of the last chord, G7sus4, which is the same chord as the Dm7sus4 only transposed, but because of the key, we will label it as G7sus4
E----8 ........ 4th or 11th
B----6 ........ m7th
G----7 ........ 5th
D----5 ........ octave
A----5 ........ 5th
D----5 ........ root

I apologize to you theory-vets if there are any errors, it was a bit of a mind .... writing this all down. 

Happy jazz-metalling , SSO!


----------



## Stijnson (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice, I like how you wrote them down! I tend to play drop tuned powerchords slightly different myself. Try playing the 3rd (major or minor) on the higher D string, so it goes, root, 5th, 3rd. Then you're left with the top 3 strings to colour your chord even more to your liking, and you're not unnecesseraly repeating the 5th. Which ofcourse is fine, but has a very neutral sound.

Here's a nice little video about the shapes I use alot myself.


----------

